# (AK) HRCH MH QAA Yellow Male (AK)(WA)



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

HRCH Wetlands Muddy Ruddy MH QAA
OFA Good
Cerf Clear
EIC Clear
Hard charging and wide chested 90 lb male. Grandson to Cosmo with Candlewood and Chena River in the pedigree. Great working attitude, quiet in the hunting blind and on the line. Calm enough to be my house dog. 
Contact Baron Rea
[email protected]


----------

